# SS crank sets



## yer-mum-was-ace (Jun 12, 2011)

What are you guys using for ss crank sets. I just bought a niner one 9 and this will be my first build. I am looking for a light crank set what are you guys using?
thanks


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

yer-mum-was-ace said:


> What are you guys using for ss crank sets. I just bought a niner one 9 and this will be my first build. I am looking for a light crank set what are you guys using?
> thanks


e*thirteen SS cranks. Love them, and I also like the shimano SLX with the steel pedal inserts.

e*thirteen components


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm getting a RaceFace Ride SS crankset with the X-Type BB for my SS. Ebikes has it the cheapest. It comes with a 32t chainring and a bashguard, but I plan to upgrade to a 36t, sell maybe the 32t ring and bash to offset the cost.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Shimano XTR's.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

XTR M960 modded and ceramic coated by Crazy8


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

1SPD said:


> XTR M960 modded and ceramic coated by Crazy8


XTR M960 modded and polished by me


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just as good! I love mine but really knew that I would screw them up and don't have the patients if I did it myself.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

The search function is an outstanding resource. I recommend trying it out, for this topic has been covered at least a couple times already this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree but it gave me a chance to be a post ho and slap up another pic of my crank!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Your crankset appears almost as often as Sasquach's bike. :eekster:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I try but I'm now where close to his epic bike posting skills!


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

I like shimano saints... practically indestructible...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

1SPD said:


> I try but I'm nowhere close to his epic bike posting skills!


Yeah, he's pretty much champion at reposting his ride, you'd have to post those cranks at least a few hundred more times. What's the deal with the ceramic coating? And, how do you know what XTR version you have?


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

*Stylo OCT 1.1 crankset...*

Stylo 1.1 Received a strong review at competitive cyclist. Has anyone run the stylo w/o the bash ring?


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm done with Truvativ cranks until they change the interface for attaching the non-drive side. I've had two sets that just refused to stay on. I asked some Sram tech guys at a race about it and they just sorta shrugged..."yeah, it happens." Not on my bike.

I prefer shimano xt or xtr.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

*Stylo 1.1 crankset*

IVe been mashing hard on my x9 cranks for more than a year without any trouble. Perhaps im lucky Nothing against shimano, but the stylo comes with a dedicated ss chainring, are light and reasonably priced. They also come w a good bb.

<http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=5793&MODE=>


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Been running a set of LX's with an HBC ring for the last 3500 miles...work well however, got the itch for a new crankset. Bought a SRAM X7 S1400 and ordered a HBC ring...going spiderless!


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Middleburn RS-7 with an “Uno” spiderless chainring.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Xtr960 & 970 ss*

960SS modified and 970SS set up ceramic coated. 2 with HBC rings and 1 Niner.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Just went from 1.1 Stylos to 960's night and day. 960's are flawless. :thumbsup:

If anyone is looking for a set of Stylos I have a pair with Red HBC 32 Chainring or 32 black Mono. pm me.


btw Ceramikoat does great work.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

I sure like my Middleburn with uno ring:


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Just picked up a Truvativ AKA 1.1G for set-up as SS and 1x10. Nice cranks. I'll update with a weight for the set once I take it off again when my HBC spiderless ring arrives.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm a Shimano homer. I've got SLX and XT cranks right now. If funds allowed, I'd be rocking XTR's like crazy8 posted (last two pics).


----------



## Wooden Payload (Aug 15, 2011)

I just picked up a shimano xt m750 crankset that I'm using on my 1x1 build for 50 bucks on ebay. Using the spider for now, but I want to get a HBC spiderless ring later on. I'm sure it's not the lightest setup but it works.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Shimano SLX - the AM ones with the steel pedal insert. Not the lightest, but pretty close to being bulletproof!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Wooden Payload said:


> I just picked up a shimano xt m750 crankset that I'm using on my 1x1 build for 50 bucks on ebay. Using the spider for now, but I want to get a HBC spiderless ring later on. I'm sure it's not the lightest setup but it works.


With the XTR BB-M952 and HBC chainwheel it should come out around 710g. That ain't too shabby.


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

Is there any difference between the aka crank arms and the x9 cranks? I read somewhere that they are th same and the photo above seems to confirm.


----------



## Wooden Payload (Aug 15, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> With the XTR BB-M952 and HBC chainwheel it should come out around 710g. That ain't too shabby.


The cranks are square taper, and the frame came with a shimano UN-72 BB. Assuming the square taper will be a bit heavier? Guess I need to weigh everything when I get the chance...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*XTRm752s here*



yer-mum-was-ace said:


> What are you guys using for ss crank sets. I just bought a niner one 9 and this will be my first build. I am looking for a light crank set what are you guys using?
> thanks


180mm with HBC spiderless ring, and Ultegra BB, 109mm. I love the narrow Q. Feels great on this bike. I love this setup. I have no idea what it weighs, but I gather it's light-ish, but not weight weenie light. The bike is already 25 pounds. I don't think I can shave off any significant weight without major component changes.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a good looking setup, pimpbot. What chainline does it give you?


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

ah, crankset picture thread. let's sex it up a bit...










462g for the cranks & 34t spider... 175mm. Ti BB..
best. q. ever...:thumbsup:


----------



## struggleT (Feb 7, 2009)

old Sugino square taper
haven't bent or broken one yet


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Big Tiki said:


> Is there any difference between the aka crank arms and the x9 cranks? I read somewhere that they are th same and the photo above seems to confirm.


Not sure of all the differences between the versions, but I can confirm that the AKA 1.1G (singlespeed) crank has a removable spider and spline. Picked mine up for $125 complete online. Both the AKA 2.1AM and AKA 3.3 cranksets appear to be the same as well.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Shimano XT w/ HBC ring plus bash


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

*crank question*

Seeing that this is a crank thread I figure I will post my question here. Can i just use an XT crankset and put a bash guard on it with a 32 ring on it or will it require modifications? If so how will I do it? Thanks so much


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Should all bolt together. Bash guard where the big ring goes, 32 ring in the middle ring mounts.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

really tho, only canucks need bash rings. If no bash ring you just need smaller chainring bolts. (edit** smaller I mean shorter)


----------



## stoker (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm running the Stylo 1.1 with no bash guard (who needs a bash guard for SS anyway). I like them better than my previous setup of the Race Face Respond cranks, which were to burly for my needs. Either way I still covet Eno cranks and E Thirteen.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ Guys like me who use the bash to push over logs and rocks.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


> ^^ Guys like me who use the bash to push over logs and rocks.


That's what the chain is for!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Schmucker said:


> That's what the chain is for!


Good thing too since that's the main job of mine. That and snapping at the most inopportune times; such as grinding with all I'm worth up a long steep climb.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

-oldschool Race Face forgerd Turbines are classic, reliable and bombproof.
-White Industries Eno w/integrated Bash Ring make for a nice set-up.
-e*thirteen if you wanna go new school.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Riding 180m SweetWings and 180mm Stylo 1.1's on my singlespeeds. The Stylos are a great mixture of reasonably low weight and low price. I installed mine and have had no troubles at all with either the retention or the bearings.

Now the SweetWings? I have two sets of cups and regularly swap out the drive side to rebuild the bearing and reset it with more loctite red...


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

More than likely going to go to 180s in the near future -- although a bit troubling since I already have a fair amount of pedal strikes with 175s currently -- maybe I just suck...

Anyway, maybe now's a good time to ask what the pros & cons are of a spiderless setup. I've done some searches and really only came up with "you eliminate a useless chunk of aluminum."


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

180 ENO's and Middleburn RS8's....with Phil Wood ST BB is what I run...

spiderless is simply sexor bike pr0n....


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I prefer to stick with the spiderless set-ups or 94bcd cranks and a 30t ring. The extra clearance is very noticeable. As soon as I get the dough, I am investing in Middleburn RS7s with either a 24 or 26 tooth ring. Those polished XTRs are hot as ****, though.


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

Aww..go for the polished XTR 960s:
Spot Rocker SS - Bergziege's Photos


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

The 2011 SLX crankset is a killer deal on Jenson USA right now for only $129.

I still miss my XTR m960s I converted. :bluefrown::bluefrown:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*XTR970 and HBC Ring and Bash*

The XTR 970 with HBC bash and 36t ring with tungsten ceramic is a good set-up for this Lynskey Pro 29.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*960ss bling*

The modified 960SS cranks definitely add "BLING" like nothing else!


----------

